# IUI Girls Part 140



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Giving us a new home early as I know Holly is off to the meet this evening and I have a busy day tomorrow so just incase you guys get the chatter bug back, although weekends have been mighty quite, love and best wishes to all 

Molly    promise to pm soon x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

This weekend has been spent trying to gather as much info as possible to prepare me for IUI!!

I have started taking folic acid today and have ordered some selenium tablets as well, my partner is taking multi vits too and we have cut out alchohol, caffiene and smoking (me!!).

I am also trying to eat healthier and am taking gentle exercise ie 20 mins on exercise bike and 10 mins on walking machine.

I am starting my injections of menopur on Wednesday this week,,,,very nervous and scared!!  But I know its for a good cause so dont mind (eeeek!)

Am also trying to get a good sleep every night, but its hard as I have been having menopause symptoms cos of zolodex injection 2 weeks ago and I get loads of hot flushes at night!!

Is there anything else I should/shouldnt be doing?

Anyone who can give me advice would be very much appreciated as this is my first time and I dont know what to expect at all!!

Should I take days off work when I go for IUI?

My job is not very stressful but it involves a bit of lifting, carrying things around and walking about a lot.

Thanks in advance for any advice you all may have!!       


Good luck to everyone else doing IUI soon


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Kizzymouse,
I am on my fourth injection tonight. i cannot say i look forward to them and poor dh dreads having to give them to me but it hardly hurts at all.Its the thought of them and dh having to do it thats puts me off (i dont tell him that though).
I have been taking pregnacare every day for months now and am lucky that i do not smoke or very rarely drink.
Some of the girls take wheatgrass,which is supposed to bring down your fsh levels ,so i have ordered that and have started taking it.
My clinic says just to take it easy on insemination day and let nature take its course but this time i am taking the week off.I have some holidays left so have decided to use them.
Just to be nosey.why do you have to take zolodex tablets?. I have never heard of them. best wishes . anita


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi anita  

Zolodex is an injection, it is given at the start of the cycle to suppress my ovaries, the hospital want to control my whole cycle, the only natural thing will be the conception...if it happens!!

Its a huge needle ( ) and goes into your stomach on Day 21 of your normal cycle, it then shuts down your ovaries...so its like having the menopause !!!!!


So when I inject on Menopur on Wednesday, my ovaries will kick start again, no more menopause!!!! 

I have 5 days of injections to do from Wed - sun then back for a scan on Monday to see how much longer I will need to inject.  How long are you injecting for?

We are almost at same stage!! 

You're doing great,  best wishes to you, and keep me posted!!


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Kizzymouse,
I am injecting for up to twelve days,go for blood test and scan on thursday and everyday from then on,clinic  will be able to tell me then if i still need to take it everyday or alternative days.Not too sure how i will respond.

Your really brave,not sure if i could do the  zolodex stuff 

Thursday is day nine of my cycle,so i am hoping to have iui on Tuesday next week but it could be earlier.When should yours be?,

Am having an hcg jab this time,will you be having the same?Any ideas has to where you have it? 
Sending you lots of positive energy   anita


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi peeps!

Just a quickie from me.  I've just got back from the hospital (thought I'd call in at home for lunch, no point rushing back to work eh!).  I was sooooo worried, really thought I had ovulated last night and couldn't sleep at all for thinking about it.  Luckily they are still there, two follies one 16 and the other 18mm.  I'm going for my trigger jab tomorrow and will be having my IUI on Wednesday...YIPPEE!  

Of course I am now worrying in case I ovulate before the injection, but by having it on Weds means my consultant will be doing it which is good because I need to ask him questions regarding when to move onto IVF.  He sounded really positive as the hospital has had a few pregnancys from IUIs recently, so here's hoping mine will lead to another!  Plus, if I was having it today I would still be worrying in case I was having it too soon!!  I just need to chill and go with the flow!!

Good luck Anita and Kizzymouse for your treatment this month.  Fingers crossed for some BFPs!!

A very big   to all my lovely IUI now turned IVF friends.  I think I am going to have to be an impostor on your thread...hope you don't mind!

Catch up with personals later

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Just a quickie to Sair!

Brilliant news!!! Woohooo, all sounding fab and so pleased you posted to let us know as have been thinking of you today.  Good luck with trigger jab and basting on Wednesday.  I'm sure everything will be just perfect and definitley try to relax in the knowledge that the clinic have very good experience with lovely BFPs to prove it!

Big            

Love Holly
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sair

Glad everything went well for you today.  Will keep everything crossed for you.

Lots of love

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Great news Sair - two follies is ideal - and they are excellent sizes! All looking perfect for Wednesday.    Was lovely to meet you on Saturday - hoping next time you'll be there complete with bump...  Good luck Sweetie.... 
Love Molly
x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sarah.... that is really good news....      

lots of     for  Wednesday!!

love Nikki xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2006

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 18/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!
CathyA IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Lisa401 BFP!!!
Manda IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Jillypops - Natural BFP!!!!!

2005 Success! 
Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky!

2ww Baby Makers 

      

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Sair

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Claire01 
Minow
Molly
Dillydolly 
Catspjs
Bodia 
Deb30 
Struthie 
KellyL 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Babyfish
Katrinar
Perky Pinky - break until March

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF

Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Holly

Could you add me to your list please    I am on day 6 of my IUI and have my 1st scan this coming Thursday.

Thank you very much.  
love Nikki xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi anita

I have to do the injections for 5 days then go for a scan to see whats happening, nurse says I will prob have to inject for another 5 days, but I will have more regular scans, until I have 1-3 good follicles.  So I just dunno when I will actually have the IUI yet!!

Ill just be glad to start injecting and get the ball rolling!!

Let me know how your scan goes!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh and I meant to say...once my follicles are at the right size it is PREGNYL I am injected with to make me ovulate...nurse said IUI is performed 36 hours later to give eggs chance to move into uterus.

Does that help? Sorry dunno wot hsg means? Is it the ovulating injection?

Sorry I am such a numb skull when it comes to all this!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kizzy - you're right.  HCG is the injections that brings on ovulation.  Don't worry - we don't mind the questions and it's why we are here!!  Good luck!!

Just a quick note to let you all know that Claire will be taking over the  looking after of the IUI girls list.  You will be in great hands and I thank you very much for doing this Claire  you big bright twinkly star  


Love Holly 
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Just sneaking on to catch up.

Quick   for Sair.

 to Molly, Cats, Perky, Fishy, Katrinar & all, and   to all the newbies.

Jo

xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Ladie I just wanted to introduce myself so that I can gain from your knowledge and experiences...   My hubbie and I are just about to embark on our 1st cycle of iui after ttc for about 3.5 yrs.
I'm now feeling a bit overwhelmed and stressing about all sorts of stuff, and thought I'd share with you all cos you've all been where I am now  Any advice you can give us would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance  Also can someone please explain all ur abbreviations..was confused enough before I started reading LOL


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PICS FROM THE MEET ARE IN THE GALLERY


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Chickadee

Welcome....     

What stage are you at exactly?  Everyone is really friendly here and if you ask about the abbrieviations as you go along we will fill you in.  DH means Darling Husband for starters (DP partner etc).  AF is Aunt Flo (period). There are some of us on this thread that have just started a cycle.. some doing their first too.  There will always be someone here to chat to.

Speak to you soon and lots of     baby dust to you
love Nikki xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Chickadee

Also if you go to the home page on the left in a list you will find a title 'Words and Meanings'  should help you with some of the terms and abbreviations.

love Nikki xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello Chickadee, 
I am doing my first cycle too and I was pretty confused but everyone helps on here!!

I have worked out a few abbreviations for myself, dunno if they are right tho!! 

BNP = big fat positive and BNP = big fat negative...am I right!!? 

When are you starting your cycle?
I am day 18 on mine, due to start injecting myself on Wednesday...scared!!!!!!!! 

Be nice if I could find someone at the same stage as I havent got a clue wot to expect!!!!

Good luck


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

nikki and kizzymouse...we have literally just got the letter from hospital telling us that they can now offer us 3 gos at iui. I have to get in touch on day 1 of my AF which will be the beginning of next month to arrange my initial scan, and then god knows what happens from there....even after reading beginners guide my head is still full of mush! will keep checking to see how you are getting on kizzymouse so i get some idea of what to expect. Can any1 tell me if I'm likely to turn into a hormonal psycho during the injection stage Thanks for the babydust nikki, will it help? lol
And   to u kizzymouse


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Chickadee
I had to let them know first day of my af, its so they can work out your day 21, as thats the day they need to suppress your ovaries, I got an injection called zolodex...in the stomach, its a pretty big injection I'm afraid but you get a local first!

I dunno about being hormonal on injections coz I dont start my self injections until Wed, will let you know then!!

But the zolodex is like having the menopause...thats what I've felt like for over 2 weeks now!  I get hot flushes and I am so tired but cant sleep properly and get really hot at night!!  I havent been weepy tho thank god!

So I am looking forward to Menopur on Wed to take away menopause!!

Is your af due soon?

Keep me posted!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh no..big needles, ah well! Just finished my AF for this month so due on 5th Feb...long enough for me to get some info but also to start stressing. To be honest I think the waiting is the worst thing. Once I get started I will just deal with whatever comes along.I'm not good at coping with not knowing tho, does that make sense? Not sure I'm ready to be having the menopause yet, thank god its only temporary!! Good luck on Wednesday and yes, please do let me know how you get on   
take care


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies and a special hello to all the new ladies   .  Its been really quiet here lately with loads of people moving onto the IVF boards so welcome and I look forward to getting to know you all soon.  Good luck with your treatment whatever stage you're at.

I finally got through to the hospital and have managed to book a private appointment with a consultant to discuss a go at IVF before my final NHS IUI in April at the earliest.  My appointment is 31st January so not too long to go.  Off now to learn more about IVF - I know about the procedure itself but don't know much about when/for how long stimming/down regging takes and want to book a holiday.

Talk soon xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi kizzy

I can't believe you had a local for your zoladex injection, I had mine on Friday for our IVF cycle and it was very painful!!! Wasn't even offered a local, consultant did the injection very quickly, but it still hurt!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Moomin...that is evil!! Poor you!!. I could feel the needle going in, like a bit of pressure but it didnt hurt! Doc is naughty to not give you a local  !!!

I was black, blue and purple for a week,, massive bruise, if there is a next time I think I will do it at hospital and not GP, the nurses there are really nice. 

Are you having any menopausal symptoms yet?

Mines is nearly over, start injections tomorrow....scared! 


Chickadee...I will let you know tomorrow wot the self injections are like so you are prepared!!


Take care everyone xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

HIi everyone.
Kizzy,hope everything is going well, good luck with your Menopur tonight.

Hello chickadee,i am also on diui and first time on Menopur but just had to have injections from day two of period,no zolodex,it depends on your consultantand treatment.

So far,(day 6 of injections) i have not had any symptoms on menopur,a bit hot sometimes but thats it.

Good luck Sair


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm... I left a lovely long message which doesn't seem to have been posted...  Am I losing the plot??     Was there even a plot to loose??       

Anyway I think I was just saying the same as Anita to Chickadee that clinics do have different protocols.  All I have had is to start clomid on day 2 and stims injections on day 5.  No side effects to report!   

Claire.... I was wondering how your appointment with your consultant went yesterday!   

Lots of love to you all.... I will try and get the momentum up to leave another message again later to replace my earlier one.

Chickadee.... of course baby dust works.....     have faith..  


love nikki xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

just popped in to say hello to the new ladies chickadee, anita and kizzimouse.


moomin - must have been soo painful, didnt realise you had started already, best of luck               

nikki - best of luck               


sarah - best of luck for tomorrow               

cats - its only 2 weeks away now, will you do the ivf in the summer then if the iui doesnt work?  but of course it will.

katrinar - how are you sweetie, hope all is well.


hi to everyone, molly, holly, dilly, jilly, claire, sair, kj and everyone else.


hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sair

Lots of     for tomorrow  

Jilly and Deborah..... thank you for the     .  Not long till my scan on Thurs and then we shall see what's what! 

lots of    to everyone else at whatever stage you are.
love Nikki xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am a newbie to IUI and am hoping to start next month at the Nuffield in Tunbridge Wells. I hope you don't mind if I bombard you all with lots of question nearer the time! I'm in the middle of the Zita West's Liver detox, and am finding it ok. Also having kinesiology and refelxology, I'm thinking it can olny help!

Bye for now,

Liz
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Well hasn't it been busy on here over the last couple of days.

Welcome to all the new ladies, wishing you luck with your treatments, and please don't be afraid to ask any questions, even if you think it's silly.  We've all asked them before, so please don't be worried.

Nikki - Well didn't get very far with the consultant, she just fobbed me off saying that this month was a break month, and when I questioned her that last month was my break, she just gave me a lame reason that they like to give a month off.  She also tried to reassure me that I was responding well to the treatment, and that DH had a better   count, from when he was first tested.  Needless to say I'm not happy.  What does your clinic count as your break month, ladies  .

Good luck to those undergoing treatment, and those who has moved onto other treatments.

Ladies I hope you don't mind me taking over from Holly doing the IUI list, I will try and do just a good job as Holly does.

Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Claire

Sorry your appointment was disappointing.    I'd be a bit pis*ed off too! 

My old clinic I could have done treatments back to back with but had to have af start Friday, Sat, or Sun... needless to say my irregular cycle wouldn't tow the line   So I had them every other month as I had to line my cycle up by taking a pill.  I know other clinics like you to have a month in between.  Not sure about my current clinic as I have just changed.  I have a scan on Thursday so I will ask just as a reference for you  .

However frustrating it is - it's good that they are happy with your response and with Dh's   you should be raring to go next month!  

  with taking over the list.... will you pop me on it please... I would be really grateful to see my name in lights as it were!   

much love nikki xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome Liz!!

I'm sure the girls won't mind you asking questions, it's why we are all here!  Feel free to bombard me too  

The detox etc sounds great  and feel sure it's going to be all in a good cause!!

      for tomorrow's basting Sair!!

 to Claire

 to all the other ladies,

Holly xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks so much for all the best wishes!!!

I am getting up early tomorrow to start my first Menopur injection!        

Will let you all know how I do!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Anita - I think that may be what my treatment will be like, (going by what the hospital letter said) but then again who knows?? Find out soon I guess. Good to know that there are no major side effects tho... Good Luck   

Kizzy - lots of luck tomoro sending you lots of positive vibes 

Magpie - I am due to start next month too, maybe we can be cycle buddies? When exactly are you starting?

To everyone else thanx for your good wishes and all the info


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Please can I join in?

AF came today so start on Clomid in the morning, waiting for a call from clinic for scan date, I expect it will be on cycle day 11 then jab on day 13 with basting on day 14. 

Nikkiank - So good to see you here after our time on over on 2ww (i meade that sound like a prison sentance - soz!). I hope the follie dance is getting those ovaries stimming hun!! 

Holly C - How are you and arrangements for NZ? How are you? LOl x

Kizzymouse - good luck with that injection. I'm sure it will go like a dream. I'll be thinking of you x

Liz - Hello! I hope your treatment goes well. Ask away! Anything to ease the nerves is a good thing!

Claire - our clinic only make you rest if you overstimulate to the drugs. i seem to remember some girls resting between each cycle when on injections but not normally when on Clomid. Not surprisde you're mad - I hope she sheds more light for you soon. Can you phone to ask for info? Glad Dh   are better  

jillypops - Good to see you love. how is that lil Jellybean doing?

Hello to all you ladies I am yet to get to know. Lots of   and pos vibes  !

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello, can I join in? 

Its my first IUI! I'm doing my last Purgeon inj tomorrow, then for scan on thurs, hope to be basted fri, so am at same stage as some of you guys!

Good luck to all of you, struggling to remember names at the minute (am new to this but getting the hang of it). Hope everyones dreams (and mine!) come true. 

Jan x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jan,
Let me know how you get on as I need all the info I can get at the moment.. Lotsaluck and


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning everyone!!

Well..I DID it!!! I managed my first menopur injection.....and I did it by myself!! DP offered to push trigger for me but I wanted to be brave and do it myself!!!

Was shaking and almost sick before hand tho! Found it hard to mix my bottles as my hands were shaking and I was v nervous 

The hardest part was putting the injector against my skin and pressing button! But I didnt feel a thing, it was fine, absolutely fine, the tiniest pin prick hole was left with a tiny bit of blood, so if anyone is worried about the injections like I was.......*DONT BE!!!!* It really is easy and just think of what you might get at the end 

Keep positive everyone, and good luck!!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kizzymouse
Well done with the injections, and it will get easier with more practice.  I tend to think that its better to do it yourself as you know your pain threshold, and others don't.  Good luck for your scan, and well done again
Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Claire  

It really didnt hurt at all, I think its the thought of it more than anything!!
And the BANG! the injector makes when you depress it, I will be fine now first one is out the way, fear of the unknown can be very powerful!!!

Its easy peasy so please dont worry girls....I am a needlephobe too and I was scared!!  But it really is no probs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning Girls

Gosh you were all little chatterboxes last night!      

Kizzymouse.... Well done on the stims jab    Dh always did mine.  I'm on Gonal F this time and there is no auto injector so he is having to stick a needle in me!    Bless him - he hates it as he doesn't like to think he is hurting me.    When is your first scan? 

 and welcome to Liz and Jan!!  Lots of   for your treatment.  Jan you are a little in front of me with your treatment I have my first scan tomorrow (day 9)

Anita...    for your scan tomorrow.

Charlie....   ... lovely to see you here!    Lots of   for your treatment.  Follie dance is coming on great but I think it is making me a little hyperactive... couldn't sleep last night till about 3pm     might have to do it sitting down today!!     I think I am a little concerned about tomorrows scan.  

Chickadee, Claire, Holly, Sair, Jilly, Catspj and everyone I have missed in the personals this morning -    hope you are all well on this   day. And speak soon.

lots of love
 
Nikki xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, 
I havent been around for a while due to having a blazing row with my OLD broadband supplier! Unfortunatly decembers course of IUI didnt work. my consultant was suprised, she thought we would have a fighting chance, i had 2 folicles that had reached 19 and 21 mm, and hubbie had 25mil per ml (i think thats the right way 2 put it!) i was so suprised as we had been told that he had a low count and we would be lucky to get any full IUI sessions! fingers crossed things will go smothely this month. picking up my meds on friday, but also have got to have blood tests done as i have suspected thyroid probs (oh the joy of it al!)
hope there has been some success stories while i have been gone! and that everyone had a good christmas and new year.
lots of love
Corrina xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

to everyone.

Just a quickie - wanted to wish Sair Good Luck for Basting today!
           
Will be thinking of you sweetie!
Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sair - Good luck for today - will be thinking of you.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Kizzy - well done, so proud of you!!! Hope when mine all starts its auto-injection. See all that worrying and you were fine...  
Sair - I don't think we've spoken to each other yet but lotsaluck today  
  to all
Chickadee x x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jilly

I am so sorry   that is really really awful and sad news.  

Sending you love and thinking of you.
love Nikki xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

so sorry to hear your news jilly pops.
thinking of you
corrina


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jilly,

I am so so sorry sweetie. All my love goes out to you both at this time.

Take good good care of yourself.

All my love Charlie xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to Jillypops

Thanks Chickadee, I hope you get auto injector too...wow its so easy!!

Nikki my first scan is on Monday, I dont s'pose my eggs will have grown much by then tho!!

Take care everyone (specially Jillypops xxx) 

XXXXX


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

So sorry about your news Jillypops.Take care of yourselves. 

Kizzymouse, glad your injections were o.k. I wish i had an autoinjector,they never mentioned that one to me!

Good Luck Sair.  

Scan tomorrow    excited but nervous. Good Luck on your scan Nikki tomorrow will be thinking of you too
anita xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


jilly, i am really sorry for you and your d.h, you are in my thoughts    

deborahxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jilly really sorry to hear your sad news, my thoughts are with you. Take care chickadee


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jilly
I'm really sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you.   

I'm so sorry again

Claire


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Nikkiank - good luck for the scan tomorrow  hoping for good news on the follie front, all that dancin gotta have had some affect! 

Happy injecting girls, hope you get buy with some stabbing if no auto-injectors in use!  

Good luck and   to all.

Jilly - again I hope you are looking after yourself as best you can hun. LOL xx

I'm booked as I thought, scan on Fri 27th, basting on 30th.

Out of interest has there been a poll on success on HCG jab & IUI timings and a BFP? Be really interesting to see if an average success on timings for bastings became clear?! MMMmmm whatcha reckon?

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jillypops, I am so sorry   to hear your news, thinking of you and DH  , here if you need me sweetie. Life is so cruel sometimes.

Hello to all the newbies, good luck with you IUI, I am hoping to start soon, although been on here for about 6 months, as never even got my 1st IUI as I got cysts which wouldn't move, finger crossed for february.


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

all

Just wanted to say well done Kizzymouse with your injection. 

My thoughts are with you jillypops, sorry to hear your sad news.  

Sair hope the scan went well, i'm off for mine tomorrow.......hope i can be basted friday, if not we will have to go au natural!!

To everyone else        good luck and good wishes.



love jan x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Jan, 
Shame I did so much better on my first day, cos today I am crying cos I took the injector away too quick and lost some fluid!       

I am sooooo upset about it ( how irrational is that?!)

I am gonna fone clinic as soon as its 9.00am to see if I have to take another single dose, I feel so stupid...why did I not count to ten!!!  I am kicking myself big time, went so well yesterday!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww Kizzy don't cry chick  You have enough going on without beating yourself up about stuff. Did you get in touch with the clinic? I'm sure everything will be ok. Let me know  

Take care

Chickadee


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Girlies

Basting went well yesterday.  DP's   were so much better than last time so that was a huge relief.  Have got the day off work today - might go back to bed in a bit!!!

Molly - thanks so much for thinking of me yesterday, you are a sweetie.  I'm really glad your appointment went well and hopefully you'll get some answers soon that will lead to the BFP you deserve.

Moomin - Thanks for wishing me luck.  How are you feeling... not too menopausal I hope!!  

Anita - good luck for your scan today.

Chickadee - Hi hun!  Thanks for thinking of me yesterday.  We've chatted now!  

Jan - Really hope the basting goes ahead for you tomorrow.  Good luck.

Kizzy - PLease don't worry, I'm sure everything will be ok.

 to everyone else... take care.

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

silly me getting in a big panic, clinic said its fine as long as some went in!!

Its early days yet anyways only been taking menopur for 2 days, if it means an extra day then thats fine!

I told her I was worried about being due to be basted on a weekend!!
She said dont worry, follies can go to 21mm if need be and they can do the injection to start ovulation on a Sat.

I was also worried about ovulating naturally b4 they get to me, she said no..wont happen as I down regged this month...they control everything now!!! 


So I feel better now and feel silly for freaking this morning!!

Will make extra sure I get jab right tomorrow!!

Thanks Chickadee for asking I'm ok now!

Well done Sair on your basting!! I am gonna take a few days off when its my turn!!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

all

Had scan toady and have two follicles (one fantastic apparently)!  So had my injection and its all on for basting tomorrow!  Little nervous but also very excited.  Have had nice relaxing day today, DH took day off to come with me and we've got tomorrow off so i'm trynig to stay really chilled!    

Kizzymouse i'm glad its all ok, try and relax about it - I know its not that easy though!!  

Sair glad it all went well, we'll have to compare 2ww notes!  

Anita, Chickadee, nikki - how you all getting on?  

To everyone else take care and keep positive 

love Janet xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello to all the newbies. I feel I don't know anyone any more!!
I'm ill again, at home on antibiotics. I may have to go back to hospital tomorrow if it doesn't get better so am feeling sorry for myself.
No personals as I can't even begin to catch up...sorry.
Love,
Perky


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Duh here we go again....just typed this then lost it!!!

Jan T great news on the scan front  - fantastic follicles eh!?? lol

Kizzy, glad everything is ok and ur not so stressed keep 

Sair - good to hear DPs   were fine today

Anita how did ur scan go?

Jilly hope u are ok

Hope every1 else is good

thinking of u all and sending lots of   

chickadee x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me today!  

Sair ... Glad all went well   and good luck on the  

Jan...   for basting tomorrow!   

Kizzymouse.... glad all was ok in the end!!  

Perky... we haven't spoken before but hope you are feeling better soon!   

Charlie.... thanks for all your good wishes.... the follie dancing worked..   

I had my first scan today and already I have a follie at 15mm and another smaller one.  Womb lining looking good too.  I have to go for another scan tomorrow as they want to monitor me as the follie is already so big. It must be all the follie dancing I did!     Anyway they were really pleased.    I also landed a part time job today so I have had a pretty good day.   

Sorry to all those I have missed but it's been a busy one and I will catch up with the rest of you tomorrow afternoon.

Take care all.....   
Speak soon
love Nikki xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done girlies on your fab follies!!! 

Thats great news!!
I am going for first scan Monday so will let you all know what my follies are up to!
Thats if I manage to get all the Menopur into me and not lose some again!!   
 Lots of baby dust for you all!!

Keep up the good work!!!!  XXXXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

kizzy you'll be absolutely fine, its not like ur an  ! lol

Nikki - follie dancing?   Oh well so long as it worked, thats great news & congrats on the job front

take care all

Chickadee x


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

So sorry to read your sad news Jillypops. My heart goes out to you.
  

                Love,
                    g


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


jan - best of luck for today   

perky - hope you are feeling better soon honey    

katrinar - really hoping you get your 1st iui soon    

sair - best of luck with the     

nikki - great news on the follie and congratulations on your new job


hi to everyone,  hope you all are well


deborahxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hee hee chickadee I felt like one yesterday!!
Crying over spilt menopur ttssk!    

You will be pleased to hear my injection went so smoothly today, I was much calmer and I am so getting used to the little routine of it all which is good cos on Monday after scan I reckon I will prob have to inject til the Friday but you never know!!  Wonder what my follies will be up to 

Going to a gig tonight, first time I am gonna have a drink since new years eve!!
But I am not going crazy BUT I am gonna have a night off and not worry about everything thats going on!!

I also stopped smoking so tonight will be a good test of my will power cos I mostly smoked when I went out drinking!!

I am determined though!!   

XXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

see knew you'd be ok kizzy - glad it went better today. Maybe  you should speak to Nikki about follie dancing...lol

Have loadsafun on your night out, I think ur right to have the night off...do u good! 

Good luck with the no smoking - one of the few bad habits I don't have, but I'm sure the rest make up 4 them

J x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Posting this on every thread, as can't remember who was last to have that reading book we were all posting round ages back (Can't even remember the name of it, yet it was me who brought it lol), but thought would be nice to start passing it around again, now we have lots of new peeps ?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Girls

Boy am I a sleepy bunny.  Just not used to all these really early mornings!  

Well my follie has grown 6mm in one day and is now 21mm....    Have to take a much reduced dose of stims tonight and go for another scan early tomorrow.  Should know more after that!

Chickadee and Kizzymouse..... right follie dancing....

                  

Pom poms aren't mandatory!!     If you have no pom poms then wiggle your fingers.

Hope you are all ok and have a good night Kizzymouse - glad you didn't spill your drugs today  

speak soon
love Nikki xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie from me!

Wow Nikki - 6mm in one day!    Did the clinic advise you to do OPKs? Might be worth it as you don't want to miss it! Good luck for scan tomorrow sweetie - and for basting, whenever that is. Really hoping this is THE ONE!      

Perky - sorry to hear you're ill again.   to you.

Good luck to Jan, Kizzy, Chickadee, Anita and all the stabbers/basters...    

Special hello to Charliezoom. So glad you're back. Hoping with all my heart it all works out for you this time... 

Hello also to Deb, Katrina, g, Claire, Bodia, Babyfish et al.... 

Sair -    

Love Molly
x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Molly   

It did cross my mind to use opk's but they are taking blood tests every day and are monitoring the hormone levels for the LH so I think it should be ok.     Yes I hope this is THE ONE!!      I have a feeling it may be Mon.... so we are saving dh's swimmers      

Thank you so much for your support. 

In fact thank you all   for your support.

 
love nikki xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Nikki - if they are checking hormone levels every day I'm sure you'll be fine.  

 to your clinic - they sound very thorough! 

Good luck! x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Nikki - your clinic sounds fab.  I take it you are having private IUI?  I'm having IUI on the NHS and I had one scan on the Monday, injection on the Tuesday and basting on Weds afternoon... no blood tests to check ovulation nor more scans to check I hadn't already ov'd.  As Molly says, your clinic is very thorough ... you've got the best possible chance.  Really hoping it's a BFP for you this time!

Hi Molly - hi hun, how are you doing?  Hope you have a good weekend.

Perky - Sorry to hear you are unwell again... really hoping you've not had to go into hospital today hun.  Look after yourself.  

Kizzy - you enjoy yourself tonight and don't worry about having a few   it does you good to relax.

Hi to Chickadee and Deb and everyone else

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Molly and Sair

Yes I like my clinic very much....  it is my first time with them all my other treatments I was NHS locally but self funded so to be honest going private isn't costing hardly any more money and they are really looking after me!    I didn't have blood test monitoring before! They are really looking after me so I would like to join you molly and    to my clinic!   

Molly it is lovely to hear from you and I hope you are going on ok! 

Sair.... how is the   going.      Early days yet but    for that BFP.

Off for another warm drink... I don't know about anyone else but my fingers are  

Speak soon
love Nikki xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for the good wishes.  Basting went well today, they were impressed with DH  so now just got to leave it to chance!!  It didn't hurt at all which I was suprised at .  Ended up waiting around at hosp pharmacy for ages for my Pregnyl, which was a pain .  Resisted temptation to come home and wrap myself up in cotton wool and took dog over the fields - am i doing the right thing the hosp said to carry on as normal but shoud i take it easy Any advice? 

Fell fine now, maybe a little crampy but that could be mind over matter.

So I join some of you on the  .  Good luck to all of you to, fingers crossed eh!

To every one else   , good luck and happy stabbing.

love Jan

ps Kizzymouse did you get on ok today ? Hope so


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

My we have been chatting!!

Nikkiank - Your clinic sound sooo amazing! You really are in the best hands. Hey hope the  up are getting revved up for the trip of a lifetime! Wow that follie is on a mission you must slow the dancing to a smooch now! What drugs are you on, did you say Clomid? Cos if it s a cocktail - let us know what it is and we'll all have some!! Good luck for next few tests and for when basting arrives. Take care petal!

Molly - it is so lovely to hear from you and thanks hun for the best wishes. We hope so too! lol x. So how are you? Are you doing OK?

Jan - Glad basting went well and  were in top form! I think you have got to do whatever feels right for you. Last time I rested for a few hours then went to Toys R Us to get bday pressies for niece then chilled in eve, next day was on an outside all day photoshoot, I was art directing the shoot in the cold and snow - we got a BFP. So it works how it works hun. Good luck on 2WW.

Sair - Hello! Glad the basting went well and good luck for 2ww. I'm on exactly same NHS experience as you, good to see what your NI pays for isn't it - don't think about that for too long!!? I'm well impressed that DH  were in good form, well done him!  

Kizzy - glad it is feeling more routine hun. Lots of happy jabbin tomorrow love! Hope it continues well. What day are you being scanned? Have a great time tonight, who have you gone to see?

Perky - lovey, how are you doing? So sorry you have been ill. I'm sorry you don't know me yet but I just wanted to say hi and get well soon hun. Lol x

Candy - how you doing love? Wow Jacob is looking so top! He looks so grown up totally lovely! How are things for you?

LOL to Deb, g, Chickadee and any others i have missed - soz 

Well happy weekend of jabbing / popping of pills and Good luck all you ! 

Lots of love to you all, Charlie xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Nikki lots of luck for tomoro  now the follie dancing makes sense...lol  

Jan, good news about the basting...hope ur feelin ok now 

All you lucky women with DH/DPs with good swimmers...hope my DHs are up to the job when the time comes!

Perky hope you are feelim a bit better today 

to everyone else take care of yourselves  

Chickadee x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Scan went well.  Follie still doing good ..... nice and round now!     I have my trigger tonight and go in for basting on Monday!      Even more exciting is we get a lie in tomorrow.... as there will be no early morning scan! Bliss.  

Thank you all for your       hope you are all having a good weekend.  The weather here is nice and sunny.... I hope it's like that for everyone.  

Charlie.... just on the normal drugs.  Clomid from day 2 to 6 and stims from day 5 but this is my first time on Gonal F.  Not sure how the follie got so big so quick    Have been having protein drink since I started my stims though!    Follie dance definately down to a slow smooch now    

Sorry not many personals today but  Jan & Sair will be joining you on the 2ww soon.  Hope all is going well    Chickadee and Kizzymouse    with your stims still.

Lots of love to everyone else.   
Speak soon
Nikki xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi everyone!!


Well my injections are going so well now, I'm getting to be a pro, and not scared at all now!!
One more left tomorrow and then scan, will see how follies are doing...lets all follie dance!!!!  
     

Nikki....well done chick on your mega fantastic follie and good luck for basting tomorrow, let me know what its like!!!
 Only joking,, I do wanna hear!!


Charlie Zoom......yep injections r great!!  First scan Monday, I went to Glasgow to see Richard Ashcroft gig my hero 


Sair and Chickadee.........thanks I had a great night out, got a wee bit tipsy and had a ball!!!  You r both right a night off does you good!!   


Good luck to everyone else!! 
And keep our spirits up!!!   

Love Kizzymouse XXXXX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie I almost missed this as rarely get to keep up with this thread, thanks for your kind words about j, as I know I am biased, I am really glad that you feel able to move forward and like Molly with all my heart hope that this is the one x

Molly, I have so lost the plot with you and further tests etc andgetting confused about the real Molly, but do hope everything is going ok and that this is start of something positive.

Love to all Cx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Nikki good to hear the scan went well...good luck for basting!  Hope you got your long lie... 

Kizzy sounds like a great night- really glad u enjoyed urself  

Jan & Sair hope ur both doing ok

enjoy whats left of the weekend ladies

J x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been on for a couple of days.was a bit down Saturday afternoon. Everything went really well on Friday and was expecting follies to be alot bigger but seem to have stopped,got one at 16 and one at 20mm.Yet still had to take menopur last night and had to do opk,do not want me to take trigger jab now.

Am due in for basting on Monday at 10 but keep wondering now if the timing is O.K.and not too late.Did opk last night and it showed two lines,so that over 36 hours later to insemination.Clinic closed Sundays ,so do not do any scans,blood tests or iui,earliest is Monday. Any ideas?

Good Luck for monday Nikki

Kizzymouse,good luck for your scan,hope everything is o.k.

Hello to everyone else.Hope it is going well.xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Anita

Lot of luck for tomorrow..     I'm sure the clinic know what they are doing...    Remember that the OPK's show the LH surge and so ovulation is imminent not that it has taken place. You may ovulate later today or early tomorrow. I always get 2 lines for 2 days on my opk's.  Even on the OPK instructions it says your best 2 days for BMS is the 2 days after the reading. 

Try not to worry too much and ask the clinic tomorrow when you are there what they think! I think you will find the timing will be fine - don't forget they are putting the sperm back into the womb.. they don't have so far to swim to meet the eggie!  

Will be thinking of you.     

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Anita - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.  Try not to worry too much, as Nikki says I'm sure the clinic knows what to do for the best.  It does seem that all clinics vary - I had to pay for my scan last week at CARE because the NHS hospital where I'm having my treatment didn't have any scan appointments; my follies were 16 and 18 and they thought I was 'ready'  However, my consultant at the hospital said to wait another day so I had my injection on Tues and basting on Weds.  I've never had any success with OPKs so don't really know much about them!  I'm sure everything will be fine, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.     

Nikki - Good luck for tomorrow.  What time are you having your basting?  Are you going to take any time of work?  Make sure you take it easy.  Sending you loads of     .

Kizzy - Hope all goes well for your scan, hope all the dancing has done the trick!!

Jan - I hope you've been taking it easy over the weekend.  Don't 2wws really drag?

Molly - Hi hun, how are you doing?  Where are you at the mo with treatments?

Hi to Chickadee and Charlie and anyone I've missed.  

Take care all

Lots of love Sarahxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

I thought I would just pop over and see how you are getting on.  When are you due to test?

Sending you lots of      vibes and     

Keep me posted

Moomin
xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sair

  Basting at 1pm     Thanks for your good wishes.  I haven't been working for a while it was too much with all the IVF I had and I was getting really stressed..  However funnily enough I have just got a part time job and I am due to start this week..       Yes like to fill my week with lots of stress     No seriously it will be fine - it is only a few hours every week and nothing too stressy!  

Glad you seem to be doing ok on the  .

Will chat to everyone tomorrow. Or maybe on Tues as I wont be back from Nottingham until late afternoon.

Thank you for all your good wishes girls.    
love Nikki xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Anita - Remember the egg lives for at least 12hours, that means it can live for longer! If you O tonight then it will still be there for basting time and as Nikki said they are getting a wee hand up there to the eggie. 20mm and 16 are good sizes, I had 19 & 15 on my last one, they grow at 1-2mm a day hun so it will be 21 & 17 by tomorrow - yippee! Good luck and try to relax - i know easier said than done, but try to do something absorbing but chillin, cinema or sommat.

Nikki - good luck for 1pm bastng! Got it all crossed for you hun. LOL x

Sair - how's 2ww going for you? How are you doing?

Kizzy - I hope hte scan goes well, let us know how you get on. I hope all that chillin out at the weekend to Rich has gotten the follies dancing off to a good size for you!

Jan - How are you doing? Good weekend?

Molly - how is the real Molly? Are you all OK?

Moomin - hey, how are you?

Candy - thanks for you best wishes. You have every right to biased, but he is one handsome chap! I miss you girls a lot, you did so much that i will never be able to repay. LOL xx

Must fly lol to all    

Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie you have nothing to repay, we just held your hand virtually you did all the hard work and hopefully you are both stronger for it as 2006 is your year !


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Anita you'll be absolutely fine but good luck anyway.  

Nikki will try to send lots of   tomoro especially at 1pm

take care all

Chickadee x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good Luck Nikki and Anita!!!

Will let you all kow how my scan goes tomorrow!!

take care everyone xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Kizzy...sorry hun I forgot to say good luck to you for tomoro  so sorry please don't  me up
LOTS of luck and   and oh go on then have some too

Chickadee x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Good Luck Nikki for today,sending you lots of    

Kizzymouse,hope scan goes o.k

Thanks chickadee and everyone for all your advice and keeping me sane, sending lots of   to everyone.

love anita.xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Anita and Nikki good luck for today, lots of     to you both!! Be thinking of you.

Kizzymouse good luck for scan, hope follies behaving. (ps i'm also a huge Richard Ashcroft fan, v jealous)!! Thinking of you too  

Sair this 2ww is hell, I'm hating it but tried to have relaxing weekend  

Charliezoom, Chickadee, molly, candy, moomin how are you all, struggling to keep up with everyone and where they are up to.

Thanks everyone for your messages, I love to log on and read them, really brightens my day!!

Lots of love and     to all

Janet xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies!!
Jan...he is the coolest man on the planet, except for my honey of course!!!  

I had scan this morning and so far no activity  But clinic said thats exactly what they expected as I've only injected for 5 days, so got 3 more days of injecting and back for scan on Thurs!!

So need to do some more folllie dancing!!    

Hows your 2WW going Jan?



XX


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Kizzymouse 

Don't want to sound pathetic but didn't think the 2ww would be this hard.  DH thinks i'm going slightly mad   I keep blaming the hormones!!  Good excuse  

Glad scan was ok,   Keep up the follie dancing  

  

Janet xx


----------



## charlieollie (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, 
Sorry to crash in your conversation, I couldn't tell where I should introduce myself in the list (so, please feel free to point me in the right direction if I've stupidly interrupted!).  It sounds pretty much like the majority of you are all at crucial stages so good luck to you all and sending you tonnes of babydust.  I've just started clomid which I take for five days, my follie scan's next tuesday and hopefully not long after that my first attempt at basting!  Any other ladies on clomid & IUI or at a similar stage of their treatment?
Anyway, just a quick intro to me, your messages are all lovely and encouraging so I hope to find some friends on here as I start on this peculiar journey!
Charlie
xxxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Charlie and welcome.   

You are not crashing at all.  

I'm abit ahead of you.  I was basted on friday so now on day 4 of my  

Good luck to you and lots of  

love janet xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Charlie,

Welcome!

I'm on Comid and IUI. I'm on 25mg again as 50mg was a bit overstimulated for me! I just took the last one yesterday. I have my Scan on Fri and Basting should be on Monday at noon.

Hope you get on well with the Clomid and time passes quickly and smoothly to your scan. We're here if you need us. Good to have you here.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Glad to hear you're doing the follie dancing kizzy    
At least everything is as the clinic expected, so thats good!

Anita and Nikki how did you 2 get on? 

Jan, I know I am gonna be even worse than you on my 2ww...I'm bad enough doing the 2ww to start treatment! Lol

Big   to Charlieollie   and good luck to you

to every1 else  and  

take care 

Chickadee x


----------



## charlieollie (Jan 10, 2006)

Ahh, thanks ladies!! You *have * made me feel welcome and it's nice to see so many others in the same boat! Wow, Janet, you're on your 2ww! I can't even begin to imagine how slowly time must be ticking by for you! So exciting though, good luck 
So chickadee, are you on your 2ww to start IUI? I DO know how that feels!! Sooo frustrating. 
And before I go, good luck with your basting on Monday Charlie!! If you don't mind, let us know how you get on - I'm intrigued to know about that part of the procedure and any tips for how active/inactive you're meant to be afterwards!
Right, off to attend to the baby I do have at the moment - a grumpy 13yr old Jack Russell called Mrs Moggs....
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello everyone!!

Welcome Charlie Ollie, everyone here has been great and its fantastic sharing your experiences, I hope you will enjoy it too!!!  Good luck for when you start your treatment!
I am on my 6th day of fertility drugs by injection, and had my first scan today, going back Thurs to see whats going on!! Dunno when I'll be ready to baste!! 


Chickadee, She said dont be disappointed that there is no activity its quite normal and its better than ovaries going into over drive and cycle being abandoned!!!  Think when I go back Thursday summat will have grown!! How long is it til you start now?? 


Jan, oh no are you freaking out a bit ? I've got all this to come so I'll be glad to have you to ask all the important questions! (if you dont mind!!!) 


Anita Nikki How did you get on?  

Luv Kizzymouse XXX      

Lots of luck and fairy baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one from me today as we were up so early this morning and I am just crashing out now!  

Everything went really well and Dh's   were tip top!     

Sorry for no personals today but thank you all for your good wishes and asking about me and I will catch up with you all tomorrow!      Glad to see you have all been getting on ok today!  

lots of    to you all
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi 

Charlie-ollie, Oh you must have a good relationship with your doggie Mrs Moggs as you have had her for so long! My cat is 12 they are so much part of the family aren't they, a real soul mate! Basting is fine love, don't worry about that! Just like a smear no hassle at all. Our clinic let you lie down for 15mins after then off to normal life - I think that will be chillin to sad/pants telly for me on Monday! Gotta get scan out of the way first to see what is going on in there, then a trigger shot - prob by hubbie on Sun, then it will be Monday, Yipppee! How are you finding Clomid?

Nikki - So glad all went well. Dh boyz - top news hun!!   I sent a big bubble of vibes to you at 1.15pm when i got back from a meeting, i hope this helped! go and chill sweetie. LOL x & Blasted you some bubbles!
Anita - how are you? Did your day go OK hun? All to plan? Are you feeling better?
Jan - How are you feeling? Fill this week with all you can, you want no moment to sit and ponder on life and Oh am I (?), get busy if you can! Hope the time feels easier lovey and flies past!  
Sair - How are you?
Kizzy - glad it is going to plan. I'm positive there will be more there on next scan to see, lots of goodies I'm sure. Stay strong, keep on jabbin!  
Candy -  Loads of love. Thanx hun LOL xx  

Loads of love and   to all!

Charlie xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Welcome to all the newbies, good luck to all you about to have or have had treatment. spreading lots and lots of  .

Sorry I haven't been here for a while, but I have been keeping a close eye on everything.  

We're waiting for AF to arrive, (which is ages away), or fingers crossed that we may get a positive natural cycle.

Will keep in touch and fingers crossed for everyone

Claire


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

to all the newbies, sending    for those on the 2ww and those being basted today lost of  .

I start synarel on sat nd hopefully AF will arrive ok this time to start my IUI in Feb.

Jillypops, sending you lots of love sweetie hope you are ok.

Deb30 hope are you hun, whats happening with tx for you?

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

HELLO EVERYONE AND THANKS FOR GOOD WISHES!!

I sure hope there is something going on in there by Thurs 
I will be full of needle holes by then!!!

Glad your basting went so well today Nikki!!  well done!!!

Now you are on your 2WW  

and lots of    

XX


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


hello and welcome to our newbies.


anita - hope things went ok today and you are resting now.

nikki - glad to hear things went well today, hope you are resting and taking it easy.

claire - welcome back.

katrinar - thats brilliant news, and not before time either,  i am soo excited for you, best of luck with the meds, is it a sniffer, a pill or an injectable , im just waiting now for my march cycle, it seems ages away, should only be 7 weeks now, am a bit nervous about taking the clomid (i think thats what i'll be getting, thats what Doc Haxton said anyway)  have you heard how he is?, i have super long 34/35 day cycles so i just cant wait now, am away ahead of myself cos i was looking into DIVF yesterday, at the Nuffield its about £6000 inc drugs, in edinburgh its £3000 inc drigs, the Nuffield charge per ampoule, but d.h doesnt want to think about it justnow, which i totally understand, anyway best of luck.

jilly - hope you are ok hun    


hi to everyone,


hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Everything went well,thanks for all your good wishes and help.

Hope everybody is all o.k and keeping positive  

Going to bed now,long day and got called into work,but took it easy.

Rest of week off  

Nikki,so glad your basting went well.Sending you lots of 

anita.xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46634.new.html#new


----------

